# Interest Check (Vampire Hunter D Roleplay)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey,

After some thought i've decided to see if anybody would be interested in taking part in a Vampire Hunter D roleplay, the books not the outdated and inaccurate movies. It'd be a chance to do a very visually imaginative and unique roleplay revolving around a group of Vampire Hunters, which of course would be the players.

For those unfamiliar with the world of D I will give you a brief synopsis so you understand what you'd be getting into. The year is 12,090AD and the world has been reduced to a primitive state. At the dawn of the year 2000AD nuclear war erupted and humanity's civilisation was sundered, but the creatures known as The Nobility survived and founded their own kingdom, with humans as their serfs/servants/slaves. For ten thousand years this empire lasted and the Vampires mastered both science and magic, creating technology beyond the wildest dreams of any being before them, even besting an invasion by the O.S.Bs (Outer Space Beings). But the empire did not last and now the Nobility is gradually disappearing, but their creations still roam across the world. To combat this a new profession has risen, the Hunters. Fire Dragon Hunters, Werewolf Hunters, Kraken Hunters, all of the Hunters are devoted to wiping out a certain type of monster, but the greatest of them all are the Vampire Hunters.

This would also not be a typical roleplay. Vampire Hunters do not use stakes, crucifixes, garlic or any of the common vampire weaknesses as deep within the human geonome is a program that kicks in whenever a human learns about these weaknesses, immediately erasing their memory of it. Instead Hunters use fantastic technologies and powers to combat the Nobility who have both of those in spades. In addition some Hunters are also Dhampirs, half-human and half-vampires who have some of the strengths of the Nobility and some of their weaknesses that are both lessened by their human blood. A few examples of some Hunters, from the books, are the Crimson Stitchwort who used flowers to create a poisonous gas that caused flowers to grow within his enemies; or King Egbert who could draw a circle in the ground and bend the laws of reality within that circle; or the Bio Brothers one of whom could create dopplegangers from his body and the other could fuse with living beings to make them do his bidding.

The roleplay would be open to as many people as would want to join, but would require at least 4-5 people before it got started. You could be a human Hunter who uses technologies and magic to hunt, a humanoid creation that has fantastic abilities built into them, a Dhampir who is half-noble, or you could go even further and make something up. You can't be a Noble though, this isn't Angel, there are no Nobles who would hunt their own kind.

So, would anyone be interested?


LotN


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

just wondering have you ever watched full metal alchemist? If you have could I use the alchemy of that if you have not watched FMA then I will give a brief describtion of alchemy of that show.

Alchemy is the ancient metaphysical science/mystical art of manipulating and altering matter by using natural energy. This act is known as "Transmutation" and its sequence is usually described as:
1.Comprehension - Understanding the inherent structure and properties of the atomic or molecular makeup of a particular material to be transmuted, including the flow and balance of potential and kinetic energy within.
2.Deconstruction - Using energy to break down the physical structure of the identified material into a more malleable state so as to be easily reshaped into a new form.
3.Reconstruction - Continuing the flow of energy so as to reform the material into a new shape.

The proper application of this craft requires not only a full understanding of chemistry and ancient alchemical theory, but also a sort of natural talent towards recognizing and manipulating the physical objects with energy, which require uncommon levels of intelligence and aptitude. Those remarkable individuals capable of studying and practicing alchemy are known as "Alchemists".

There are many paths by which alchemists can transmute the various substances of the world, with some alchemists being said to transmute by way of the Four Classical Elements (Water, Earth, Fire and Air) and some by way of the Three Essential Principles (salt, sulfur and mercury), but the basic tenet at the very foundation of all alchemy is that of Equivalent Exchange.

The mystical practice of alchemy to create objects out of raw matter or turn one object into another is widely believed to be capable of anything - indeed alchemy is often viewed as magical or miraculous by those unfamiliar with the craft - but it is a science and as such is subject to certain laws and limitations, all of which fall under the concept of Equivalent Exchange: "In order to obtain or create something, something of equal value must be lost or destroyed." 

If I was to make a chracter with this ability would it be allowed as I have never read the books or watched the films. If it's not allowed I will try to think of something else if I don't think of something else I will observe from the shadows


----------

